# Power Beyond



## rmedlinnc (11 mo ago)

I want to purchase a power beyond block for my Farmtrac 60 which has a front end loader. To operate the loader at present I have to tie back the top lever on the control valve under the seat. Anyone have any info where I might find that part or part number. Would much appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rmedlinnc, welcome to the forum.

I checked with Joe's Tractor Sales on the internet, and received the following response:

I SELL THIS FOR 140.00 I THINK THIS IS WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR THANKS











Robbie Ridge
The Tractor Doctor
Joe's Tractor Sales, Inc
724 Joe Moore Rd
Thomasville, NC 27360
336-885-4582
336-885-0518 (Fax)
336-240-3530 (Cell)
www.joestractorsales.com

JOE'S TRACTOR SALES, INC. 
724 JOE MOORE RD 
THOMASVILLE, NC 2736


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Locating a power beyond block for that tractor may or may not be possible. I don't really know for sure, but I wouldn't waste my time looking for one. There are other options I would explore first. 

If I were doing it I would be looking at simply interrupting the pressure/supply from the pump to the hydraulics in the rear, routing the flow through the loader valve first and then back into the tractor system. It's been done many times on many different tractors. If your tractor has the engine driven pump with external steel lines it should be no problem to accomplish with a little help. It will require a power beyond capable loader valve to operate correctly, but you may have that now and just need to confirm it. The rest is merely plumbing. Fittings, hoses, brackets(maybe) hardware. All readily available.


----------



## rmedlinnc (11 mo ago)

THANKS to Big T and Fedup! I have called Joe's Tractor Sales and they have the part I need! Wish I had known about this forum much sooner! Thanks again gents!


----------



## rmedlinnc (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> If I were doing it I would be looking at simply interrupting the pressure/supply from the pump to the hydraulics in the rear, routing the flow through the loader valve first and then back into the tractor system. It's been done many times on many different tractors. If your tractor has the engine driven pump with external steel lines it should be no problem to accomplish with a little help. It will require a power beyond capable loader valve to operate correctly, but you may have that now and just need to confirm it. The rest is merely plumbing. Fittings, hoses, brackets(maybe) hardware. All readily available.


Thanks! Will be trying that next!


----------

